# rendir exámenes



## white_ray

Hola amigos, 
Como traducir en francés “Ella esta rindiendo examenes de primer trimestre”.
“Elle est en train de faire/passer des examens?
Muchas gracias, merci pour l’aide! 
wr


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour White Ray,

Pequeño problema: ¿qué quiere decir rendir exámenes?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## white_ray

¡Esa también es mi cuestion Gevy! 
Me preguntaba precisamente si querria decir “elle est en train de passer des examens en ce moment”. 
wr


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

¿No puedes explicarnos qué pasa en tu texto hasta que te pongan esta frase? ¿Puedes darnos más texto, por fa? Tienes derecho a citar hasta 4 frases, hazlo.

Normalmente rendir (pero no es un término muy habitual aquí, sería más bien *rendre*: rendre un examen (entregarlo después de hecho, al final de la prueba.)

A ver con lo que nos puedas dar del texto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## white_ray

Lo siento, pero no tengo mas contexto; se lo daria con mucho gusto. 
Es una frase de una carta de una niñita de Ecuador que cuenta como le va en la escuela.
Creo que encontré algo aqui:
http://forodeespanol.com/Archive/HacerRendirEtcUnExamen/gxdk/post.htm
Segun esto “rendir examenes” seria sinonimo de “hacer examenes”, luego “passer des examens” en francés?
Realmente no estoy segura, pero lo que si puedo afirmar, es que ya lo lei antes en otras cartas.
Quise preguntar aqui en el foro, por si alguién reconociera esta expresion.
Qu’en penses-tu? Merci pour ton intérêt Gévy! 
wr


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El país de origen hace parte del contexto... y lo explica todo.

Lo mejor sería asegurarte de su sentido exacto en el foro de Sólo Español. Habrán más ecuatorianos que aquí. 

Pero si es el sentido de hacer un examen, sí se dice "passer un examen". 

Bisous,

Gévy

Luego, por fa, danos la respuesta que te den en el otro foro.


----------



## white_ray

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero si es el sentido de hacer un examen, sí se dice "passer un examen".


On ne dit pas "faire des examens" en français? Je l'ai déjà entendu aussi; c'est du 'mauvais français'? 
Je vais suivre ton conseil! 
Merci pour tout! 
wr


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


white_ray said:


> On ne dit pas "faire des examens" en français?


On le dit en effet mais pas du tout dans le même domaine : en médecine 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## white_ray

Merci Cintia,
c'est bon à savoir! 
wr


----------



## tinchosan1980

white_ray said:


> Hola amigos,
> Como traducir en francés “Ella esta rindiendo examenes de primer trimestre”.
> “Elle est en train de faire/passer des examens?
> Muchas gracias, merci pour l’aide!
> wr


 

"Rendir examen" veut dire "passer un examen"
Je dirais: "Elle passe ses examens du premier trimestre"

Salut!


----------



## white_ray

Hola Tincho,
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Yo habia traducido como tu “Elle est en train de passer les examens du premier trimestre.”
¿Sabrias clarificarme si se trata de un vocabulo tipicamente utilizado en Latino América?
¡Muchas gracias! 
wr


----------



## tinchosan1980

white_ray said:


> Hola Tincho,
> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> Yo habia traducido como tu “Elle est en train de passer les examens du premier trimestre.”
> ¿Sabrias clarificarme si se trata de un vocabulo tipicamente utilizado en Latino América?
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> wr


 
Sí, es muy usado en América Latina. La opcion "être en train de... " sería solo válida si la persona está rindiendo exámenes *en el mismo momento de hablar, *Lo cual sería muy loco porque sería imposible rendir LOS examenes todos juntos en el mismo momento.
Si es una acción más abarcativa, yo dejaría el presente de indicativo "elle passe".


----------



## white_ray

tinchosan1980 said:


> Si es una acción más abarcativa, yo dejaría el presente de indicativo "elle passe".


Estas cierto, voy a seguir tu consejo.
 
¿Asi que no tiene el sentido de “entregar un examen” al profesor después de haberlo hecho, como la palabra podria inspirar? 
¿Uno podria decir “voy a rendile mi examen” en este caso?
 
wr


----------



## tinchosan1980

white_ray said:


> Estas cierto, voy a seguir tu consejo.
> 
> ¿Asi que no tiene el sentido de “entregar un examen” al profesor después de haberlo hecho, como la palabra podria inspirar?
> ¿Uno podria decir “voy a rendile mi examen” en este caso?
> 
> wr


 
Exacto. "rendre un examen" sería "entregar un examen" como bien decís. Justamente cuando se acerca el final de la hora de clase el profesor suele decir: "alumnos, entreguen las hojas, por favor."
De hecho, no se dice "hacer un examen" , ya que el que hace el examen es el profesor, para luego los alumnos puedan rendirlo. ¿se entiende? Capaz que soy confuso


----------



## white_ray

tinchosan1980 said:


> Exacto. "rendre un examen" sería "entregar un examen" como bien decís. Justamente cuando se acerca el final de la hora de clase el profesor suele decir: "alumnos, entreguen las hojas, por favor."
> De hecho, no se dice "hacer un examen" , ya que el que hace el examen es el profesor, para luego los alumnos puedan rendirlo. ¿se entiende? Capaz que soy confuso


No no, ahora quedo muy claro!  Creo que me confundi porque en francés se puede decir “faire un examen” y en portugués ¡es lo que mas decimos “fazer um exame” (con el sentido de rendirlo/tomarlo)! Asi todo da lo mismo... 
Vaya, ¡me gustaria contratarte como profesor! 
Mille mercis!! 
wr


----------



## tinchosan1980

“fazer um exame” (con el sentido de *rendirlo/tomarlo*)! Asi todo da lo mismo... 


¡Cuidado! 
¡¡¡Tomar examen no es rendirlo!!!

El profesor primero "hace" el examen (lo escribe en una hoja de papel)
El profesor "toma" le examen al alumno (es decir que lo evalúa)
El alumno "rinde" examen (passe l'examen)
y luego le "entrega" la hoja al profesor.

Parece complicado, ¿no?


----------



## white_ray

tinchosan1980 said:


> ¡Cuidado!
> ¡¡¡Tomar examen no es rendirlo!!!
> 
> El profesor primero "hace" el examen (lo escribe en una hoja de papel)
> El profesor "toma" le examen al alumno (es decir que lo evalúa)
> El alumno "rinde" examen (passe l'examen)
> y luego le "entrega" la hoja al profesor.
> 
> Parece complicado, ¿no?


Vaya tincho, ahora si me lié… ¡pensaba que tomar y rendir eran sinónimos! 
He estado leyendo bastante sobre estos verbos y me di cuenta que algunas naciones también utilizan los siguientes términos:

- Presentar un examen = passer un examen?
- Dar/poner un examen = el profesor lo hace? / entregarlo?

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda! 
wr


----------



## luv.

white_ray said:


> Vaya tincho, ahora si me lié… ¡pensaba que tomar y rendir eran sinónimos!
> He estado leyendo bastante sobre estos verbos y me di cuenta que algunas naciones también utilizan los siguientes términos:
> 
> - Presentar un examen = passer un examen?
> - Dar/poner un examen = el profesor lo hace? / entregarlo?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!
> wr



Hola! Salut!
No sé en los demás países de Latinoamerica, pero en Argentina decimos:

*Tomar *un examen: lo usamos para decir que el profesor evalúa a los alumnos. Como en: "el profesor tomó un examen sorpresa" o "nos tomaron estos temas en el examen" (= nos evaluaron en estos temas)
*Rendir *un examen: ir a hacer el examen. Es muy usado entre los universitarios. Es muy común decir "estoy rindiendo", refiriendose a que está en época de exámenes. O "rindo hoy" (= hoy doy un examen). Pero se usa estrictamente para decir que alguien hace el examen. 
En este sentido, "*dar *un examen" se usa de manera similar:significa hacer el examen.
Y "*presentar *un examen" lo usamos para cuando queremos decir que estas entregando un examen. 
Cuidado, porque si tenés "presentarse a un examen", ahí ya cambia el sentido, y quiere decir que estás atendiendo al examen, que uno está yendo a dar ese examen.

En todo este lío, me parece que "passer" en francés se utiliza como equivalente a "rendir" no? En el sentido de ir a hacer.

Espero que les sirva!
Saludos


----------



## Pupitrad

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Superbuenas las explicaciones anteriores! me sirvieron para otros textos, pero me encuentro con la siguiente frase en un certificado analitico de estudios:
"Se certifica que XXXX (...) ha *rendido* *las asignaturas* cuyos datos a continuacion se detallan (...)" 
Al hablar de _asignaturas_ y no de _examen_ utilizamos el mismo termino? "passer"?
muchas gracias!


----------

